# why use a tbh



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

I am just wondering what is the reason for using a top bar hive. To me it seems you couldn't extract honey out of the come cause it is all natural. I am new to bees all together so just asking questions. 
Thanks


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You can extract top bars. The design was re-introduced by the Peace Corps to teach beekeeping in poor countries. Assuming it would be easier to find materials and build, remove combs of honey without disrupting the hive as much, and require minimal training to manage.


----------



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

The reason I'm planning on starting with TBH beekeeping is simplicity/cost aspect. I'm not exactly a woodworker, but I do have some skills and access to tools. I don't have a big budget, nor the skills to build a Langstroth hive + frames etc from scratch. A TBH however is within my skill set, so instead of having to shell out a few hundred dollars for all the Langstroth components I'll be able to build a couple TB Hives. 

Its a simpler and less threatening way to start in my mind.

bsquad


----------



## arnaud (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm planning on building my first TB hive next week because I like to experiment. Also, I like the simplicity of the design.

From what I understand, while extraction using traditional methods is a challenge, it could be a great source for comb honey.

If I can find a decent and affordable source of untreated cedar, I'm probably going to build one next week. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

arnaud said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


A sting or 2 

I like KTBH for the simple construction and the bees seem not to mind it either

Tommyt


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow on my saws 90 degree angles are simpler than 120 degrees. It only cost $14.92 to build a Langstroth in Tampa. Everything must be more expensive on the beach! 
I have both Langstroth and KTBH. The TBH is anything but easier. SHB are easier to raise in TBH though!


----------



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

> Wow on my saws 90 degree angles are simpler than 120 degrees.


The two sets of plans that I've seen online (the Chandler plans and the Michael Bush design) also use all 90-degree angles. They're essentially just boxes with 2 angled sides. 



> It only cost $14.92 to build a Langstroth in Tampa. Everything must be more expensive on the beach!


If you can get all the components (boxes, frames, covers, foundation if you want it etc) for less than $15, that sounds like a great deal. The pricing that I've done makes Langs seem quite a bit more expensive. 

Not intending to be argumentative, I'm not proselytizing any type of hive (though I *am* curious why people choose what they do!)

bsquad


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The object of a Top Bar Hive (TBH) is to be easy and cheap to construct, easy to work and having natural sized cells.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## popalot (Dec 21, 2010)

Tbh beekeeping is an old method that has found a new following. It is a different method and not a statement that other methods (Lang,Warre, or TTBH) are wrong or inferior. There is merit in each of these methods.*

For me, TBH tie in with many of my beliefs and allow me to build my own hives. Cost as mentioned in this conversation is appealing to me. I had a chance to talk with Les Crowder in New Mexico this summer about beekeeping. I strongly recommend visiting his website:
*
http://www.fortheloveofbees.com/

And for his TBH plans:

http://learningbeekeeping.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/top_bar_hive_making_plan.pdf

Les Crowder lives off of his 180 TBH operation. His simple approach to beekeeping has great appeal to me. I admire his work and believe that there is a lot of good that can come from more natural beekeeping.*

I have often heard objection to TBHing. Extracting is one of the complaints. *Crushing comb is again cheap, easy, messy and very natural. Allowing bees to reuse comb, in a time when there are pesticides and chemicals abound on the plants our bees forage from, also means that there will be a build up of these agents in the comb. With TBH you don't need to worry as much about this since the wax will be destroyed when extracting.*

The way one operates a TBH is much easier on the back. By adding legs or a tall base to a hive, you can make the experience very ergonomically pleasing. * *

Allowing bees to build their natural comb means too that they can build a cell size to their liking. There is a lot of thought on cell size. *I like the general idea to allow bee to do what is natural to them.*

TBH have their downsides too. There is more maintaince involved to avoid cross comb. Much of the teachings a TBHist will learn from are from sites like this and a few books. So getting information is difficult.*

All methods are different and each come with a tax. *


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

While I am not making a true tbh, I am going with a horizontal hive and using regular frames so that I can use an extractor. I have some modified deep frames for comb honey and will use regular deeps with foundation for extracting. Also will have an empty small deep to place frames in once I pull them from hive to combat the weight issue.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

popalot said:


> ...I had a chance to talk with Les Crowder in New Mexico this summer about beekeeping. I strongly recommend visiting his website:
> *
> http://www.fortheloveofbees.com/
> 
> ...


This looks like a great link. I had a quick scan, and his main article on "Why Top Bar?" looks really solid.

Thanks for the link.

Adam


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

When first looking into starting with bees anyone I talk to told me that I would have to treat my bees with a trunk full of chemicals and antibiotics or they would die! I wondered why anyone would want bees if that was the case. I'm glad I didn't take their word and did find on the internet that some where running bees without treatments so it was possible. I knew I didn't want to treat my bees if I did get any and felt if they all died I wanted to put as little cash into it as possible. I went with TBH's purely because of cost. Building four complete TBH's (each having the equivalent volume of three deep Langs) at the same cost as one complete (3 deep boxes) Lang without foundation with the minimal tools I had on hand. Some may think this is going over board but I do not combine hives or mix combs together from different colonies nor do I use combs from dead outs to start new colonies. Weak, dying and dead just don't go together with healthy and surviving in my mind.
Heading into my fifth season (9 hives) with bees descendant from the original one package treatment free through this time I would say the game is still on for me. 
This year I will be trying a few Langs.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Look in the December 2010 newsletter from Walter T Kelley for an article on the pros & cons of TBH: http://www.kelleybees.com/Files/Organization3/Downloads/kelley-bees-december-2010-newsletter.pdf

--DeeAnna


----------

